# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ΒΙΝΤΕΟΚΑΣΕΤΑΣ

## passer07

για σε όλους!!!εχω ενα πρόβλημα ξεθαψα μια κασέτα(ενα παιδικο)το οποιο δεν το βρισκω σε ψηφιακή μορφή θέλω να κρατισω αντιγραφω ασφαλειας αλλα εχει προστασια ρωτισα σε φωτογραφία και μου ειπαν πως δεν γινετε μετα απο ψαξιμο εμαθα πως υπαρχει ενα κυκλωματακι που επιτρεπει την αντιγραφή
μιπως καποιος γνωριζει κατι?καποιος παλιος ηλεκτρονικος ισως?


ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα
 :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Κατ'αρχήν καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας  :Very Happy: 

Αυτό με την προστασία αντίγραφής τί είναι πάλι???

Εγώ απλά πέρνω τι βίντεο, το συνδέω στην κάρτα τηλεόρασης του pc μου με ένα scart, και το βάζω να γράφει. Απλά..

Αν μπορείς να το δείς, τότε μπορεις και να το αντιγράψεις.

Για πες μου όμως, τι είναι αυτή ή κασέτα μηπως μπορέσω και την βρω.

----------


## e-man+++

> για σε όλους!!!εχω ενα πρόβλημα ξεθαψα μια κασέτα(ενα παιδικο)το οποιο δεν το βρισκω σε ψηφιακή μορφή θέλω να κρατισω αντιγραφω ασφαλειας αλλα εχει προστασια ρωτισα σε φωτογραφία και μου ειπαν πως δεν γινετε μετα απο ψαξιμο εμαθα πως υπαρχει ενα κυκλωματακι που επιτρεπει την αντιγραφή
> μιπως καποιος γνωριζει κατι?καποιος παλιος ηλεκτρονικος ισως?
> 
> 
> ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα



Ο PCman έχει δίκιο.Μπορείς να το αντιγράψεις εφοσον το βλεπεις.Η προστασια που λες ειναι εγγραφης (να μη σβηνεται η κασετα) και οχι να μην αντιγραφεται.Εχω αντιγραψει διαφορες τετοιες κασσετες μα ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με προστασια

----------


## plouf

> Ο PCman έχει δίκιο.Μπορείς να το αντιγράψεις εφοσον το βλεπεις.Η προστασια που λες ειναι εγγραφης (να μη σβηνεται η κασετα) και οχι να μην αντιγραφεται.Εχω αντιγραψει διαφορες τετοιες κασσετες μα ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα με προστασια



προστασία υπήσρχε και στις VHS και λεγόταν Macrovision protection 
αυτό οτάν έκανες αντιγραφή ΄'εχανε το συνχρονισμό λόγω κάποιων τεχνιτών λαθών που έβαζαν επι σκόπο

υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι αφαιρεσης πλέον με το ποιο απλό να έιναι απο το video in στον υπολογιστή αν υποστηρίζει η κάρτα σου.

tip -> google for macrovision removal

----------


## passer07

απλα μου ειπαν πως δεν μπορουν γιατι εχει προστασια το πηγα σε φωτογραφία που μετατρεπουν VHS σε DVD και σκάλωσα  ,ειμαι 18 και απο βιντεοκασέτες ξερω μονο να βλέπω :Blink: .μαλλον αυτο με την macrovision protection πρεπει να παίζει.ευχαριστω για τι βοηθεια παιδια... θα το ψαξω!!!

----------


## SaSi

To Macrovision πράγματι υπάρχει σε όλες τις εμπορικά γραμμένες VHS κασσέτες, απλά οι παλιές τηλεοράσεις δεν μπορούσαν να ανταποκριθούν στις στιγμιαίες μεταβολές της φωτεινότητας ενώ οι καινούργιες έβαλαν κυκλώματα για να τις απορρίπτουν. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν η κασσέτα αντιγραφεί, το αντίγραφο δεν μπορεί και αυτό να αποτυπώσει το "στιγμιαίο" της μεταβολής οπότε αν παιχτεί, φαίνεται να μεταβάλλεται η φωτεινότητα συνέχεια. 

Το ίδιο τερτίπι υπάρχει και στα DVD. 

Υπάρχει πράγματι κύκλωμα που αναιρεί το macrovision από το σήμα και στη συνέχεια μπορεί να μαγνητοσκοπηθεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## eebabs2000

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον PCMan. Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι μία TV tuner για το PC σου και το video σου! Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα χρόνου...

----------


## st@r

Τελικά τι έκανες με την κασέτα;

----------


## passer07

την πηγαν εκει που ειπες και την εκαναν dvd ολα καλα 
και παλι ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## Pefres

παιδια εχω το ιδιο προβλημα!
η crypto pctv radio wos που ειχα αγορασει
50 ευρα το προηγουμενο καλοκαιρι δεν παιζει πια
και ειχε εγγυηση 1 χρονο(χοντρη απατη)
τωρα πριν λιγο καιρο αγορασα ενα Toshiba dvd recorder RD_XS27KE
(πολυ καλο)
οποτε ομως παω να αντιγραψω κασετα του  BBC η της AV (προς το παρον)
μου βγαζει Ε(rror)25
που στο manual το εξηγεί :Δεν μπορει να πραγματοποιηθει εγγραφη αυτου του προγραμματος εξαιτιας του συστηματος προστασιας NTSC 

τωρα το NTSC που κολλαει δεν καταλαβα.........

υπαρχει κανα κυκλωματακι να βαλω πριν τα καλωδια να κοβει τις.... αναλαμπες

υπαρχουν τα ετοιμα 
αλλα οσο να'ναι θελω κατι ....σε ιδοκατασκευη (αν υπαρχει)

----------


## Pefres

λοιπον μου ηρθε αναλαμπη!!!!!
αν συνδεσω την εξοδο του διαμωρφωτη του video 
και το γραψω σαν καναλι απο το DVD
θα δουλεψει?

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, έτσι μάλλον θα το γράψει, δοκίμασε το όμως πρώτα να δεις.

Α, και βγάλε το καλώδιο της κεραίας απ'το βίντεο για να μην έχεις παρεμβολές.

----------


## Pefres

τελικα δουλεψε (και δουλευει ακομα) η crypto

----------

